# The UGA coaching staff situation.



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yall all know that I'm as loyal a Dawg as you will find.  You also know that I have been critical of Willie Martinez, Jon Fabris, and to a lesser extent, Mike Bobo.  I'm often told that I should not blame them and instead blame the players.  If I thought the players were the problem I would do just that.  I don't claim to be an expert but I know enough to know a poorly coached team when I see one.  So I can't understand the flack that we Dawgs catch from some here when we voice our dissatisfaction with some of the coaching staff.  I generally don't find Bill King's writings particularly insightful or even entertaining.  He often just writes fluff.  But I think he nailed this one.

I'm not throwing CMR under the bus.  It's those others that I have a problem with.  But some changes need to happen IMHO.







Some folks in the Bulldog Nation have an awfully narrow view of what a “fan” is.

The way they see it, if you want to be a fan of the Dogs, you woof, holler “Go Dogs!” and say bad things about the opponent. If you dare criticize or question Mark Richt and his staff, they say, you’re stabbing the Bulldogs in the back, or some such nonsense.

I get accused all the time of not being a true fan because I point out areas where the program needs improvement or question some of the staff’s decisions or statements. My lifelong devotion to the Bulldogs, my season ticket holder status, the fact that I care enough about the Georgia program to want it to be the best it can be … none of that counts, as far as the say-nothing-critical bunch goes.

Which is kind of ridiculous since my experience is that 90 percent of the devoted, longtime Dog fans I encounter — the kind who talk Georgia football all year round — have complaints about something to do with the team and aren’t shy about expressing those concerns.

The latest bout of don’t-say-anything-if-you-can’t-say-something-good bashing has been directed at Rex Robinson, a member of the 1980 UGA national championship team who posted a blog critical of Mark Richt’s handling of the Dogs’ problems with kickoff coverage.

Robinson should shut up, some of you have said. If he deviates from the party line, he’s not a real fan.

Come on, this isn’t Gatorland, where former players must either kiss the feet of Pope Urban or be banished.

As a supporter of the Dogs, Robinson has every right to voice his views, and since he has forgotten more about kicking than Richt has ever known, we should pay attention to what he says. He’s not alone, either. The most storied and celebrated of Georgia’s kickers, Kevin Butler, has also been critical of the Dogs’ approach to kickoffs.

Robinson puts it nicely in his latest blog when he writes, “Anyone that is a regular reader of [Roughing the Kicker] knows that I respect Mark Richt as a man and a coach. You also know how much I have written about my support of Coach Richt. But does that mean I have to agree with everything he says or does? Or does it mean that if I do disagree, I have to just to keep my mouth shut as some have suggested.

“Well,  you can forget that. As I said earlier this week, if I’m going to do this blog, I have to be honest and say what I really feel.  There are some real problems going on in Athens. … If the Dawgs suddenly click and play a complete game, a lot of you will feel differently about things. Winning always cures what ails you the most. But what most of us complain about are the symptoms of the problems in Athens.  There is something systemic that has gone awry.”

The way I see it, Robinson is a true fan because he’s willing to step up and say there’s a problem, even though he’s considered part of the official UGA “family.”


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm critical of the Dawgs when they need to be criticized.  If you think some of my opinions have been bad you should have seen me during the Ray Golf era.  The number one goal of a football program should be to win.  If that is not your goal then you shouldn't be in the game.  Vince Dooley was on somewhat of a hot seat before Herschel Walker drove up in that Trans-Am.  CMR's seat is begining to heat up.  

The way I look at it being a fan of a program is really no different than being a consumer of a product.  It doesn't matter if the manager of a store is a nice guy, if the product doesn't meet my satisfaction I going to voice my opinion and demand 100% satisfaction.  Just because the product at that time doesn't meet my expectations it doesn't mean that I can't still be a true, life long customer.  That is why I don't buy into the whole if you complain you aren't a real fan bull.


----------



## harper (Oct 9, 2009)

I am no less a Dawg fan if I criticize our coaching, than I am un-american if I criticize the president.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Come on, this isn’t Gatorland, where former players must either kiss the feet of Pope Urban or be banished.




Maybe there in lies the problem...?  


Just sayin you don't have the dissention in saban or meyer land only because the performance is there.  

We gave holtz a boatload of it, and it even festered when the #6 spurrier team folded 2 years ago.  Poor performance drives discontent...it's just the way it is.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Maybe there in lies the problem...?
> 
> 
> Just sayin you don't have the dissention in saban or meyer land only because the performance is there.
> ...



Hey Irish,

I have Satan sitting in front of me now. I'm working a deal with him right now to have the OBC in Athens by 2011 and a NC for UGA by 2012.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 9, 2009)

> Come on, this isn’t Gatorland, where former players must either kiss the feet of Pope Urban or be banished.



That's a cheap shot, we don't have one thing to do with the problems in Dawgland. Leave us out of your petty bickering.


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 9, 2009)

Saban hasn't done anything yet at Alabama other than win a few games.  NO SEC etc.  

2 years ago I really thought we could do no better in our head coach.  That has changed a little over the past 1.5 seasons.  I still think Richt is a great coach and that we need to keep him.  I do not feel though that he is willing to make the tough decisions concerning his assistants.  I am afraid that when he finally does pull the trigger, it will be to little to late.  We have serious issues in Martinez and Bobo.  I had problems with Richt's playcalling and assumed most of us were very excited about Bobo.  It would not suprise me if Richt still calls 70% of the plays.  I also don't think Joe Cox is the answer, and I can't for the life of me fiqure out why Logan Gray gets no pt.  We are gonna be doing it all over again next year.  All Joe does is throw jump balls to AJ.  He can't make the tough throws and has NO velocity on his passes.  I guess he gives us the best chance to win, which is what Richt always talks about.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Hey Irish,
> 
> I have Satan sitting in front of me now. I'm working a deal with him right now to have the OBC in Athens by 2011 and a NC for UGA by 2012.




I think we realized that there are ups and downs and even OBC can't turn around a century of problems in a couple years.  There were some nay sayers (even me) that fateful year but I really think we are heading in a better direction.  I hope OBC will ignore satan and stay where he is...

What I will say is that after last year Spurrier made major changes in his coaching staff, sounds like that might be where Richt needs to start.  Sometimes if people see SOME change they will give things a little more time.

But hey, the season aint over and both the dogs and us can still win the east...


----------



## SmokinGlock (Oct 9, 2009)

penalties. discipline. teamwork. execution. 


I know, I'm a broken record.  LOL


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> That's a cheap shot, we don't have one thing to do with the problems in Dawgland. Leave us out of your petty bickering.



Just go back up on your sand hill Mikey.  If you weren't such an emotional and thin skinned little cherub you would have realized that only the opening comments were mine.  The rest was a copy and paste from Bill King's blog as stated in MY comments.  I know I was expecting a little much of you to get that.  Don't be such a baby and don't ALWAYS think somebody is trying to attack your precious Gators.  We've got bigger problems than yall right now.

If you were so wounded by that comment tell Bill King.  He said it, not me.  Even though I don't dissagree with him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

bukhuntr said:


> Saban hasn't done anything yet at Alabama other than win a few games.  NO SEC etc.
> 
> 2 years ago I really thought we could do no better in our head coach.  That has changed a little over the past 1.5 seasons.  I still think Richt is a great coach and that we need to keep him.  I do not feel though that he is willing to make the tough decisions concerning his assistants.  I am afraid that when he finally does pull the trigger, it will be to little to late.  We have serious issues in Martinez and Bobo.  I had problems with Richt's playcalling and assumed most of us were very excited about Bobo.  It would not suprise me if Richt still calls 70% of the plays.  I also don't think Joe Cox is the answer, and I can't for the life of me fiqure out why Logan Gray gets no pt.  We are gonna be doing it all over again next year.  All Joe does is throw jump balls to AJ.  He can't make the tough throws and has NO velocity on his passes.  I guess he gives us the best chance to win, which is what Richt always talks about.



Good post.  I agree with most of that.  I include Fabris though.  CMR is loyal to his seniors and that trumps even winning apparently.  Why else would Bryan Evans still be starting and why did Tripp Chandler have a choke hold on his position despite the inability to catch a cold?


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't get your panties in a knot, I know it was King. Doesn't alter the fact that it was a cheap shot


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 9, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> Don't get your panties in a knot, I know it was King. Doesn't alter the fact that it was a cheap shot



Don't back peddle there girl scout.  I'm surprised you didn't hurt yourself from changing directions so fast.  If you knew they were King's words why did you say, "Leave us out of YOUR petty bickering?"  Since King isn't a member of this forum there is only one way that comment can be taken.

It is what it is.  You're a think skinned little lizzard who thinks your crowd is imune to this sort of thing even while you fling garbage at us.  Yall aren't special so don't get indignent when you get what all the rest of us get.  And you have the nerve to tell me "don't get your panties in a knot."  Take your own advice sensitive Suzie.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Mike, thats about a cocky little doggie you're dealin with there......Let him gravel in his misery and don't set yourself up to let him take it out on you cause your team has it together.......op2:


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 9, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Hey Mike, thats about a cocky little doggie you're dealin with there......Let him gravel in his misery and don't set yourself up to let him take it out on you cause your team has it together.......op2:



yeah, it must be a bad gnat day in south Ga.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Hey Mike, thats about a cocky little doggie you're dealin with there......Let him gravel in his misery and don't set yourself up to let him take it out on you cause your team has it together.......op2:



Fixed your signature Wounded Knee: 
Lifelong Member of the Gator Nation since 2008.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 10, 2009)

i just hope coach richt doesnt do what fat brad scott  and spark plug woods did at carolina.....for the sense of loyality let the program suffer.  Scott wouldnt fire his defensive coordinator and Woods wouldnt fire his offensive coordinator. Even Spurrier hung on to Hunt his line coach to long for the sake of loyality.  So, coach Richt let the hatchet fall for the sake of your program and fans.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 10, 2009)

Loyalty is a strange thing. It can be good and it can be really bad depending on the situation. I think in UGA's case (Richt) record this year aside, will have a sitdown at the end of the year and you may be looking at some major changes after this year. Richt may or may not want to be a part of that so be careful what you wish for.
    I will tell you this, the voice of the fans are heard. Radio ,tv, and the internet are the tools that get the fans voice out to everyone and get coaches run off.


----------



## proside (Oct 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Come on, this isn’t Gatorland, where former players must either kiss the feet of Pope Urban or be banished.




Come on Bro, Youc can still buy a season pass and go on the BCSNC ride with us!!



sandhillmike said:


> That's a cheap shot, we don't have one thing to do with the problems in Dawgland. Leave us out of your petty bickering.



We have everything to do with it!!


Its called 17 victories over them in the last 20 years.

3 National Championships in the last 14 years!

2 out of the last 3  NC Championships!

Gods Gift to college football......... TIM TEBOW



MustangMAtt30 said:


> Fixed your signature Wounded Knee:
> Lifelong Member of the Gator Nation since 2008.



Fla Fans our fans that appriciate good winning footbal!

We dont care when you become a Fla Fan, there is no set time line!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2009)

You little girls are what you are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Hey Mike, thats about a cocky little doggie you're dealin with there......Let him gravel in his misery and don't set yourself up to let him take it out on you cause your team has it together.......op2:



So who will you root for when UF starts to suck bandwagon girl?  I sure am cocky. deal with it toots.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You little girls are what you are.



That would be National Champion little girls to you.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So who will you root for when UF starts to suck bandwagon girl?  I sure am cocky. deal with it toots.



Hey puppy, I've been a Gator fan since birth. Have team logo tatoos on my body. Was born 30 mins south of G-ville.Don't see Gators ever looking like these doggies in my lifetime. Gonna be hard to stay cocky gettin your butts whupped every weekend..... Deal with that pooch.....


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You little girls are what you are.







bullgator said:


> That would be National Champion little girls to you.....


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a bunch of gay, Yankee Florida fans whoopin' it up on the internet.  Pretty weak.


----------



## Jason280 (Oct 11, 2009)

> 2 years ago I really thought we could do no better in our head coach. That has changed a little over the past 1.5 seasons. I still think Richt is a great coach and that we need to keep him. I do not feel though that he is willing to make the tough decisions concerning his assistants.



We, as UGA fans, must accept that we do not have a national championship caliber coach.  Period.  We can blame all the problems on Bobo, Martinez, our cornerbacks, and bad calls, but the reality is, it all falls on the head coach.  Martinez has been a liability for quite some time, as has the play calling and nothing has changed.  Or offensive scheme was terrible while Richt was the OC, and pretty has much remained the same with the ascent of Bobo to the position.  The only reason we have enjoyed success is simply because the talent of the athletes has been able to overcome the coaching.  Problem is now, outside of Green the talent is mediocre, and there is no coaching to motivate B level players into playing like A level athletes.  



> It would not suprise me if Richt still calls 70% of the plays.



Little doubt in my mind, either.  



> I also don't think Joe Cox is the answer, and I can't for the life of me fiqure out why Logan Gray gets no pt


. 

I am convinced that either Gray is not as good as we think, or Richt simply doesn't like the kid.  Look at it this way.  If Gray truly is the talent we are lead to believe, and is the supposed future for UGA at QB, then why in the world did he spend last year on mop up duty as a return man instead of being redshirted?   There is little doubt he is more mobile than Cox, has a significantly better arm, and surely is no less accurate.  So, why isn't he starting?  I understand loyalty to a senior QB, but this is about winning football games, not rewarding a guy who stuck around for four years.

I am as much a fan as anyone here, and have been going to games for the last 20 years.  I went to school at UGA, have lived in the area, and have donated money.   I was critical of Goof, Donnan, and I am just as critical of Richt.  His players lack discipline, leadership, and frankly, look soft and unprepared every week.  Yes, we have enjoyed success under Richt, but I think it has been more a byproduct of amazing talent than coaching.  In fact, I would argue that our talent has been able to overcome mediocre coaching and win in spite of it.  Look at last year, we have first round draft pics at QB and RB, yet still lose three games (two of which are blowouts, one at home).  

Oh, and here's a little trivia.  Anyone have a clue the last time we beat both UT and UF in the same year??


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2009)

harper said:


> I am no less a Dawg fan if I criticize our coaching, than I am un-american if I criticize the president.



Exactly!

I have been a DAWG fan since before many on this board were born.  I am a CMR fan big time, because he is man after God's heart and that is the most important thing in life, not football.

However, CMR's chosen path is to be a football coach of a major football program.  In no way do I think he needs to be fired, but for sure, his (our) program is in trouble right now.  Personally, I feel 100% that a change in defensive coordinator needs to be made now.  Not at the end of the season.  Second, I think CMR needs to work on his motivational skills and motivate himself, his coaches and his players to be the best they can be.  To be skilled and disciplined on and off of the field.  To play with desire!

There is a lot of talent in Athens, but it appears they have not jelled as a team.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Hey puppy, I've been a Gator fan since birth. Have team logo tatoos on my body. Was born 30 mins south of G-ville.Don't see Gators ever looking like these doggies in my lifetime. Gonna be hard to stay cocky gettin your butts whupped every weekend..... Deal with that pooch.....



Then either you are very young or ignorant.  The gaytors were worse in the 70's and 80's than I've ever seen the DAWGS with the exception of the years that Ray boy was head dunce.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Then either you are very young or ignorant.  The gaytors were worse in the 70's and 80's than I've ever seen the DAWGS with the exception of the years that Ray boy was head dunce.



70s yes....80s not really.


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Then either you are very young or ignorant.  The gaytors were worse in the 70's and 80's than I've ever seen the DAWGS with the exception of the years that Ray boy was head dunce.



Your right we were pretty bad., no actually awful

Then Steve spurrier came to Town!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> Oh, and here's a little trivia.  Anyone have a clue the last time we beat both UT and UF in the same year??



Just a guess off of the top of my head.....1988?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't back peddle there girl scout.  I'm surprised you didn't hurt yourself from changing directions so fast.



We call that "crawfishin" where I come from.  Think about it.



Wounded Knee said:


> Have team logo tatoos on my body.



That's a pretty desperate attempt at seeking acceptance as you jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2009)

bullgator said:


> 70s yes....80s not really.



I know they held down the suck column pretty good in the 80's when Pell was there.  Pell cheated and still stank up the joint.  Hall did better, but then they caught him cheating too.  Spurrier hit town in 1990 and turned the wagon around.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Then either you are very young or ignorant.  The gaytors were worse in the 70's and 80's than I've ever seen the DAWGS with the exception of the years that Ray boy was head dunce.



Nope, not young, remember the 70's and 80's well... remember UGA having to beat UF on a miracle play in their 1980 one and only championship year.Boy that was a lousy Gator team. Also remember a 12-1 1984 Gator team that was robbed of its SEC championship,Wilbur Marshall & Co, yeah they really sucked back then......


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> We call that "crawfishin" where I come from.  Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty desperate attempt at seeking acceptance as you jumped on the bandwagon.



 Kinda hard to jump on a bandwagon when you were born and raised on one and only one wagon.....Never been a fan of any other team.....Tatoos mean committed for life and I can't read the future yet....

By the way, how'd that Gator taste last night? Kinda tough and chewy huh?.....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Prison tatoos mean I'm convicted for life and I can't read



Ooooohhhh you have tats. CLASSY!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey wounded brain, do you seriously have UF tattoos.  Dang if I would have told that.

As for being cocky, do you honestly believe that people on this board act the exact same way off the board?  I've met a bunch of these folks and I can tell you that everybody has something of an online persona just to make it more interesting.  I'm guessing it's the same with you.

As for the coaching situation, it's gonna be interesting to see how this plays out.  Things are going to get worse before they can get better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I have been a DAWG fan since before many on this board were born.  I am a CMR fan big time, because he is man after God's heart and that is the most important thing in life, not football.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of that Mud.  But I don't think we are gonna see any changes during the season.  This is probably going to get ugly because I think CMR is going to resist making any changes.  I don't know how this will play out in the end.  I think CMR is a heck of a guy but he is is extremely stubborn about this sort of thing.  It seems like he got content somewhere along the way and believes that if he just keeps doing what we were doing in his first few years, we will start winning again.

The problems of lack of discipline and no intensity have to be adressed.  This is gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Ooooohhhh you have tats. CLASSY!!!!!



So you have reading comprehension problems.... to go along with your coaching problems..... tats are a committment win or lose. In your case I would keep a plastic surgeon handy if you ever go that route.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey wounded brain, do you seriously have UF tattoos.  Dang if I would have told that.
> 
> As for being cocky, do you honestly believe that people on this board act the exact same way off the board?  I've met a bunch of these folks and I can tell you that everybody has something of an online persona just to make it more interesting.  I'm guessing it's the same with you.
> 
> As for the coaching situation, it's gonna be interesting to see how this plays out.  Things are going to get worse before they can get better.



Yes I have UF tattoos and I'm proud of it....UF fan for life.

As far as the cocky personna I guess you and I will have that in common when it comes to football.....


----------



## jefferytyler (Oct 11, 2009)

I know the coach cant play the game for us and they cant win it for us, but they could at least..... 
1. get the best players on the field for us 
- our quarter back is a smart guy and had a great high school career but cant hit the broad side of a barn not to mention he is gone next year and we have to start over again while we have the #1 recruited quarter back in the nation ( arron murry ) sitting on the bench

2. our play book sucks. we have the easiest offence to cover. pro style offence is set up for the run ???? hello our run attack is not working this year... oh yeah and we have the best reciver in the nation..... we are not a run first team this year

3. we need leadership by the older players and also our coaches... all the young guys are making the stand out plays???? (except rennie curren) when is the last time you have seen MR or any of our coaches get fired up

4. we are not being out recruited we have some of the best players in the nation some of the best skilled players we have had in a long long time even with the loss of the 2 big name guys last year... but.... they are being red shirt???????? play the guys!!!!

5. coach WM did not even play defence... why is he even coaching defence much less DC???

**** We need new OC & DC


----------



## jalittlejr (Oct 11, 2009)

*What I think..*



Wounded Knee said:


> Hey puppy, I've been a Gator fan since birth. Have team logo tatoos on my body. Was born 30 mins south of G-ville.Don't see Gators ever looking like these doggies in my lifetime. Gonna be hard to stay cocky gettin your butts whupped every weekend..... Deal with that pooch.....




And you probably wear those hideous JORTS too....

But on a more important note.  Take away the Arkansas game, and Cox has 6 touchdowns and 7 interceptions.  Logan Gray is an athlete, but not our best QB.  Our best QB is being redshirted, Aaron Murray!  The big, tall, strong armed "Matt Stafford" type that Richt loves.  I've been a little ill with the Defense since Brian Van Gorder left.  Martinez has had good games followed by 2 or 3 bad games in a row a little too often for my taste.  

I agree, I think Richt still calls plays a lot, but where is the Mark Richt that used to put 35-50 pts on the board at FSU so many years ago.

Say what you want, in the last 9 years with Richt, NO OTHER SEC TEAM HAS WON MORE GAMES THAN GEORGIA.

That's a fact.  2 SEC championships.  Still no NC, but Dan Marino is still a hall of fame QB w/o a ring isn't he?  I think we get a new DC before the bowl game (if there is one), and our OC stays put.  This team can still score points.  There's too much talent on this team to look like we did agains Tennessee.  And I was there, it was a long weekend with my Tennessee Volunteer in-laws and wife


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

And you probably wear those hideous JORTS too....

Nope doggie, live in Jawga and dress just like you......except I wear orange and blue......


----------

